# newbie



## gtsklinger (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. 

I am pretty new to the handgun collecting hobby. So far I love it. About 4 years ago I was able to buy a 6" blued Python in excellent condition, and recently I have expanded my young collection by adding 2 diamondbacks and an anaconda. 4" blued 22LR Diamondback, 4" Nickel 38 Special Diamondback, and a 6" 44Mag Anaconda. I am looking to buy maybe 2 more colts (I have a thing for colts) I am looking to add a national match 45 and possibly a commander 9mm. What should I look for in those 2 pistols? I am more of a wheel guy, but would love a semi for power and a semi as a shooter. Are these two models fine models when it comes to collecting and shooting?

Also in a different note, is there anyway to remove or reduce a fine mar/scuff on a stainless steel barrel? and Does colt make any rubber grips for the Diamondback?

Please pardon any ignorance, I am still learning.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast TX.


----------

